# My Space suicide



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone else see this story? 
A 14 year old girl, Megan Meier, committed suicide after receiving hateful messages from her new friend Josh Evans....the worst part is that Josh Evans was created by adults, a family on her block. These adults were the parents of Megan's former girlfriend, one with whom she had a falling out.

Last message posted by "Josh" before Megan took her life: "Everybody in O'Fallon knows how you are. You are a bad person and everybody hates you. Have a sh!tty rest of your life. The world would be a better place without you."

https://stcharlesjournal.stltoday.com/news/sj2tn20071110-1111stc_pokin_1.ii1.txt


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds like a sorry situation from all aspects. I think there is plenty of blame to go around there.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Anyone else see this story?
> A 14 year old girl, Megan Meier, committed suicide after receiving hateful messages from her new friend Josh Evans....the worst part is that Josh Evans was created by adults, a family on her block. These adults were the parents of Megan's former girlfriend, one with whom she had a falling out.
> 
> Last message posted by "Josh" before Megan took her life: "Everybody in O'Fallon knows how you are. You are a bad person and everybody hates you. Have a sh!tty rest of your life. The world would be a better place without you."
> ...


Wow...

Ron, the father, is a better man than I. I would have probably beat the crap out of the neighbor dad. Stupid fozeball table would be in a uncomfortable place.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

JRR said:


> Wow...
> 
> Ron, the father, is a better man than I. I would have probably beat the crap out of the neighbor dad. Stupid fozeball table would be in a uncomfortable place.


I would not be so quick to deem the father a "better man." If the course of events are true, there is no doubt the neighbors are scum of the highest order. However, something tells me the poor girl was not blessed with the world's greatest parents. I mean, I'd be damned before I let my 13 year old daughter cyber with an unknown 16 year old boy. And the mother rushed off to work leaving the daughter logged on to a password protected account? I feel the only real victim here is the girl, I do not hold the parents blameless.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I would not be so quick to deem the father a "better man." If the course of events are true, there is no doubt the neighbors are scum of the highest order. However, something tells me the poor girl was not blessed with the world's greatest parents. I mean, I'd be damned before I let my 13 year old daughter cyber with an unknown 16 year old boy. And the mother rushed off to work leaving the daughter logged on to a password protected account? I feel the only real victim here is the girl, I do not hold the parents blameless.


I just meant from self control standpoint. I could understand completely if he had physically attacked them not just destroyed a foozball table and turfed their lawn. Hope I would have the same self control.

I would agree that Ron & Tina probably wouldn't win parents of the year. This just shows how you have to be on your kids at all times especially in the early teens. Even kids without depression issues can have problems, much less one like the girl who had a history of mental problems.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I would not be so quick to deem the father a "better man." If the course of events are true, there is no doubt the neighbors are scum of the highest order. However, something tells me the poor girl was not blessed with the world's greatest parents. I mean, I'd be damned before I let my 13 year old daughter cyber with an unknown 16 year old boy. And the mother rushed off to work leaving the daughter logged on to a password protected account? I feel the only real victim here is the girl, I do not hold the parents blameless.


I see what you are saying, however, my wife works with a lady that used to teach at the girl's school. She knows the parents. The girl had battled depression for some time due to her weight problems. It is our understanding that the mother gave in to her daughter's wishes after being begged to chat with this new boy she had "met." Whether this is the true story or not, I cannot say. I'm only repeating what I heard from her former teacher. 
I agree that they should have known better that to allow her to talk with strangers online, but I can see where they would also be trying to give their daughter a little happiness.

_Monday, Oct. 16, 2006, was a rainy, bleak day. At school, Megan had handed out invitations to her upcoming birthday party and when she got home she asked her mother to log on to MySpace to see if Josh had responded.

Why did he suddenly think she was mean? Who had he been talking to?

Tina signed on. But she was in a hurry. She had to take her younger daughter, Allison, to the orthodontist.

Before Tina could get out the door it was clear Megan was upset. Josh still was sending troubling messages. And he apparently had shared some of Megan's messages with others.

Tina recalled telling Megan to sign off.

"I will Mom," Megan said. "Let me finish up."

Tina was pressed for time. She had to go. But once at the orthodontist's office she called Megan: Did you sign off?

"No, Mom. They are all being so mean to me."

"You are not listening to me, Megan! Sign off, now!"

Fifteen minutes later, Megan called her mother. By now Megan was in tears.

"They are posting bulletins about me." A bulletin is like a survey. "Megan Meier is a slut. Megan Meier is fat."

Megan was sobbing hysterically. Tina was furious that she had not signed off.

Once Tina returned home she rushed into the basement where the computer was. Tina was shocked at the vulgar language her daughter was firing back at people.

"I am so aggravated at you for doing this!" she told Megan.

Megan ran from the computer and left, but not without first telling Tina, "You're supposed to be my mom! You're supposed to be on my side!"
_
To me, the paragraph above doesn't portray a bad parent. It shows a busy mom who made a mistake. 
Unfortunately, hindsight is 20/20, and what may have seemed innocent enough at the time turned into this terrible tragedy.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

That is a heart breaking story. It was terrible cruelty to play with her mind/emotions like that - and for adults to be involved in it.......


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

what an awful story...

it's really kind of sad to think about how sick some people in this world are...


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Sickness has a name:

https://bluemerle.blogspot.com/2007/11/what-you-said-to-megan-meier.html


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

JRR said:


> Sickness has a name:
> 
> https://bluemerle.blogspot.com/2007/11/what-you-said-to-megan-meier.html


I hope these people's lives are made into a living hell...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> what an awful story...
> 
> it's really kind of sad to think about how sick some people in this world are...


Exactly, just when you think you have heard it all...

Brian


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

What they did was totally nasty. I'm sure they did not anticipate the horrible consequences, but what were adult people thinking picking on that young girl?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Grownups purposely mentally torturing an mentally unstable and emotionally fragile 13 year old girl??? Sickening. They should all be facing criminal charges for manslaughter or something along those lines.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

omairp said:


> Grownups purposely mentally torturing an mentally unstable and emotionally fragile 13 year old girl??? Sickening. They should all be facing criminal charges for manslaughter or something along those lines.


Maybe taz them?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The internet is a remarkable tool. It is also a Pandora's Box. I work on a sporadic P/T job setting up rental chairs for events. My one co worker was sitting with our employer and myself catching up on our adventures. He was rather upset. It seems he got his entertainment posing as a younger, vulnerable, yet sex starved woman on 'adult chat forums' and messing with guy's heads. It seems he had a longterm 'relationship' with a 'Sinnjinn' who is now the focus of attention in a young, vulnerable college student's disappearance. My last american G/F pulled the Keystone from our relationship standing me up with the briefest of EMAILS. It was rather messy, she somehow equating the anonymity of the internet with my not going ahead to a long planned concert and seeing her with somebody she had just met on Craigs List trying to claim our reserved seats! There can be positive aspects to be sure. I stumbled onto a chat forum and somehow befriended a young scottish boy from Edinburgh who drew incredible dragons, loved writing and was rather lonely and a bit clumsy at school sports. I will never forget being online at some rediculous hour with insomnia and his messaged me. I see typed " Me mum passed on today and I'm alone in the house waiting for my aunt to come up from Bath." I think I used up most of my people skills talking with him on this wretched medium for two hours until she arrived. I don't know, I hear about government attempts at regulation and scream about my rights under the Constitution and Bill of Rights. Then I read about this and want to start ripping monitors out of computer stations and toss them out into the street.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

That's a terrible tragedy.I feel bad for the parents who did that.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I hope these people's lives are made into a living hell...


I second that.

Adult people deliberately messing around with the emotions of a mentally unstable fourteen-year old girl to the point of suicide should be charged with murder. Especially if done in such a nasty and insusceptible way.

It's incomprehensible for me why there hadn't been _any_ charges at all.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

omairp said:


> Grownups purposely mentally torturing an mentally unstable and emotionally fragile 13 year old girl??? Sickening. They should all be facing criminal charges for manslaughter or something along those lines.


Parents that get into kid stuff, what can one say, how stable are these people? The problem with our times, at least one is that boundaries are so blurred and there is so much stimuli that parents do not know about. the parents that are to blame are the ones that took action to torment a young girl, no matter what the reason, no matter if she was not a nice kid, parents doing that, adults doing that are really children themselves. BTW, that is not excusing them.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Albert said:


> I second that.
> 
> Adult people deliberately messing around with the emotions of a mentally unstable fourteen-year old girl to the point of suicide should be charged with murder. Especially if done in such a nasty and insusceptible way.
> 
> It's incomprehensible for me why there hadn't been _any_ charges at all.


And they should've charged the parents with something.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> I would not be so quick to deem the father a "better man." If the course of events are true, there is no doubt the neighbors are scum of the highest order. However, something tells me the poor girl was not blessed with the world's greatest parents. I mean, I'd be damned before I let my 13 year old daughter cyber with an unknown 16 year old boy. And the mother rushed off to work leaving the daughter logged on to a password protected account? I feel the only real victim here is the girl, I do not hold the parents blameless.


Another example of your all-encompassing compassion; to blame the parents who have just lost their daughter in the most tragic way imaginable. As sorry a little twit as you are, I wouldn't wish that agony even on you. I know whereof I speak, having lost my youngest daughter. What I would wish for you is that this young girl's father give you the thrashing you justly deserve.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

rip said:


> Another example of your all-encompassing compassion; to blame the parents who have just lost their daughter in the most tragic way imaginable. As sorry a little twit as you are, I wouldn't wish that agony even on you. I know whereof I speak, having lost my youngest daughter. What I would wish for you is that this young girl's father give you the thrashing you justly deserve.


Ah rip, sunk to new low levels. Munchausen ITG (TM). Unbelievable. Also rip, to help you a little with the English language: to not hold someone blameless is not *to blame* someone. While I empathize with the parents, I stand by my statement that I would be damned before I let my troubled 13 year old daughter cyber with a mystery 16 year old boy. I understand that I am not as progressive in this as you are, no doubt you hold NAMBLA in great esteem and would freely let your son cyber with one of those gents.

And rip, stating you wish violence done to someone is really the lowest form of troll. You demonstrate your vaunted compassion time and again. We reap what we sow and seems you have reaped some pretty hard times. I do love how you are combing threads and fixating on me, I just hope this extreme forum stalking does not also land in your pile of kharmic justice, for your sake.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> _*to not hold *_someone blameless is not to blame someone.


In your case, a distinction without a difference. You have shown your callousness to these poor parents. And, by the way, when attempting, however lamely, to point out certain elements of the English language, it is probably best not to do so with a split infinitive [emphasis mine].


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

rip said:


> In your case, a distinction without a difference. You have shown your callousness to these poor parents. And, by the way, when attempting, however lamely, to point out certain elements of the English language, it is probably best not to do so with a split infinitive [emphasis mine].


Again rip, you are a blind man without a clue. Comprehension and grammar would be two distinct things. So who are you going to get to beat me up this time?

What a sad, sad man you are.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

O dear. Not having been here for two months, I must have missed the beginning of a wonderful friendship...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How'd she get on My Space in the first place?


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

Howard said:


> How'd she get on My Space in the first place?


Her parents set up the account for her, and kept the password from her. Unfortunately her Mother left her logged into My space on the date in question, and was unable to see what was being said.


----------

